# A snowy day in the life of......



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

As most of you on the East coast have experienced, it was a snowy day. Now we're no strangers to the fluffy white stuff having lived in Chicago, Kansas City and the cusp of the Snowbelt between Lakes Ontario and Erie in Western New York. The DD though has only been able to enjoy a couple of these and most have been when she was too young to remember. I actually have to say she was ecstatic when she saw the snow start to fly last night. I was actually kinda missing the stuff so this was actually a welcome sight albeit two months too late. Sucks when the flowers are starting to come up and you're making plans to go get fertilizer and weed control for the yard this week instead of up hooking the plow back up to the John Deere. Note the wheel-burrow in one of the pics? It sits there full of weeds that were plucked out of the flower bed just as the rain started to pour on Saturday. Now it's full of weeds, ice and snow.The menu for tonight's dinner also had to be changed from Steaks on the Charcoal Grill (Charcoal buried under snow) Baked Potatoes and Grilled mixed veg to Beef vegetable soup.:look:

Anyhow I decided to share a couple pics of the yard in all it's winter glory as well as the DD having the time of her life. Hope ya'll enjoy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

The site wouldn't allow me to put all the images in one post so here are the remainder of them. My apologies.:blush:


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to realy like the snow and cold weather especially since I was born and raised in the Chicago area. These days, I don't like it at all--guess I'm getting old. It is really pretty though when looking at pictures like you have posted and the kids do seem to have so much fun with it:bounce:


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I woke up at about 5 this morning to start the day and it was starting to come down, by the time I was ready to leave for work at 7 we had 4" and they were having a hard time keeping up with the rate of it falling. By the time it stopped at about 1 there was 8" and the street I live on still wasnt plowed....


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I've only seen the stuff in person once. 

Thanks for sharing, you can keep it up north though.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice.  We got about 7" here the other day. I think Mezz got about a foot or so yesterday.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

we got a few scattered flakes Sunday morning......seems like 100 miles south they were getting slammed with icy icky shtuff.

tender shoots are coming up, hyacinths are blooming inside.....crazy weather has been going between the 60's and 20's for the past few months. Throw in some snow days and it's just irradict....don't know how dress until you go outside.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

We got nothing but arctic air and wind. So below zero wind chill but no snow. No big deal we've had plenty all winter!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

personally i've had enough snow for the season. that last foot on sunday was definitely enough. gummy-bear, i'd be glad to pack it all up and send it to you. :lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nope! It was truly lake effect snow- that is, a band of heavy snow stayed along the shore of Lake Michigan, but it fell in a strip about 7 miles long. We had sunshine at my house! I live 20 miles west of Lake Michigan and about 5 miles north of where the snow fell. The airport was closed for much of the day, but we didn't see a single flake, just cold.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

GO FOR IT! I'll be happy to put all of it in our lakes and rivers, we've been in a drought for a year and a half and are doing the whole water rationing stuff. 

Just don't send me the weather to come with it... I like my 85* and sun. When I drive anywhere I have my sunglasses and the A/C cranked on high. We go to the pool in January, tan in February, and run around in shorts and tank tops 360 days a year. Oh, the joys of being a Southern gal.


----------



## donnaj (Nov 11, 2008)

:bounce: woke up early here in Utah and there was 4 inches all over...we are expecting two more snow storms Monday and Tuesday this coming week...the weatherman warned be prepared for the lake affect anywhere from 8 inches or more!!! This has been a long winter for the West too~~~ later donnaj PS: sorry no pics available to share....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, that 4 inches melted fast. But the mountains have been picking up a good dose most every night this past week and made for some pleasant skiing. 

Phil


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Here in central Oregon, there's a time in late Spring to early Summer where the high elevations have warmed up, sometimes even 70, yet there's been so much snow that it hasn't all melted yet. Playing in the snow in mild temps is really fun  By that time it's not fluffy any more, but still it's snow.


----------



## donnaj (Nov 11, 2008)

starting to melt....but more should be coming in the next day or two...its been a long long winter this year.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

We had a cold front come in today and BOY was it cold. It dropped down to 47* today, I was in jeans, two jackets, and flip flops (I hate sneakers). We even got some rain. Just thought I'd show you guys that we southerners can deal with cold too. :lol:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

3 inches of snow last night (I was lucky 100 miles north got 14 inches) with 30mph winds, the winds hung around all day keeping the windchill down around -30 or so. Currently it is -9f :lol: What did you say about cold?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

and on monday we had rain, freezing rain and snow..... the day before it was in the high 50's. oh, wait i live in new engand..... it's just the normal weather pattern...


----------



## donnaj (Nov 11, 2008)

:bounce: Yep! typical weather of winter trying to continue or Spring to start....the higs one or two days followed by rain turning to snow...and if the wind is just right across the lake...the dreaded lake effect...(up to a foot or more in one storm) at least here in Northern Utah...later donnaj


----------

